# Echolot Eagle Cuda 128 für € 85,00



## Regentaucher (13. September 2005)

_Hi Boardies,

ab sofort haben wir das Echolot - 

*Eagle Cuda 128 für € 85,--*



im Angebot!!! 


Das Echolot ist für die Festmontage und mit Heckgeber & Temperatursensor. Das Gerät ist einfach zu bedienen und für Einsteiger bestens geeignet.








Tech. Daten:

- Tiefe bis 180 Meter 
- Geberwinkel 20° + 60° 
- Auflösung 128 x 132 Bildpunkte 
- Bildschirmgröße 85 x 64 mm (BxH) 
- Fischsymbol 4 Größen 
- Fischsichel 
- 4 Grautöne 
- Graulinie 
- Simulationsprogramm 
- Memoryfunktion 
- Temperatursensor 
- Tiefenanzeige in Meter 
- Bedienungsanleitung Deutsch 
- CE-Prüfzeichen 
- Garantie 24 Monate 
- Angler Oase Vollservice 
- incl. Katalog mit großem ECHOLOT & GPS Special 


Weitere Infos findet ihr hier: http://www.angler-oase.de/angebote_eagle_cuda_128_echolot.htm

Für die portable Version gibt es für € 39,95 die passende Tasche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und für € 19,95 den passenden Akku dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bei Fragen einfach mailen: Info@Angler-Oase.de

 |wavey: 
Regentaucher_


----------

